# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Hardlock

## Belskyi

Подскажите кто нибудь! Что за хрень? создал эмуль? запустил..
а при загрузке проги вылетает "Ошибка 11 версии менеджера лицензий и ключа несовпадают"
и всё, не грузиться...)))

----------


## Belskyi

Всё сам справился.

----------

